# Arctic Fox breeders



## Eider (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm looking to make contact with anyone who breeds Arctic Foxes. I've tried Flashmans Foxes via there website but no reply. I'd really prefer to purchase from a breeder than a dealer. 
Ideally looking for M/F, related or unrelated and looking for the nominate form with the pure white winter coat, or would consider the Blue phase. A good sensible home awaits. 
Parent Reared or Creche reared.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as I'm aware Elina has never bred her Artics - only the Fennecs and maybe the Corsacs. She hasn't been on here for over a year, so is unlikely to see your post.

If you are on Facebook, then try joining the "Exotic Mammals & Rodents for sale UK" and "Exotic Mammals UK" sites as there are occasionally foxes for sale on there.


----------



## Eider (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't realise Ellie of Flashmans was on here, I tried e-mailing last year. I don't do facebook myself but I'll look on a friends account.


----------

